# Work visa



## timcuk

Hi

I'm currently waiting for my work visa to be processed. I'm at the stage where the documents to get my Certificate of Eligibility are now lodged with the immigration bureau in Tokyo, but have been told it is likely to take 2-3 weeks for the document to be ready, after which I'll need to get the document returned to me in the UK, and then the visa added here before I fly out.

Does anyone know if I wanted to enter Japan before the visa is completed, can I enter earlier (with UK passport) and then fly over to Hong Kong and complete the visa processing from there?

I'm also asking at work, but just wondered if anyone had any experience with this kind of thing...

Many thanks
Tim


----------



## larabell

Yes, that should be no problem. The UK has a reciprocal agreement with Japan so you can come into the country on a temporary visa while your paperwork is being processed. But they might want to send the CoE back to the UK anyway, because you probably applied at the Japanese embassy over there. If you have someone (your employer, maybe) that can send you the CoE when it arrives, you should be able to apply for the visa anywhere (in fact, I heard that it may even be possible now to make the application in Japan without having to leave -- but you'll want to double-check that with the Immigration folks just in case).

Seoul is closer, by the way, and just as nice a place to stay -- except in January...


----------



## Joppa

larabell said:


> If you have someone (your employer, maybe) that can send you the CoE when it arrives, you should be able to apply for the visa anywhere (in fact, I heard that it may even be possible now to make the application in Japan without having to leave -- but you'll want to double-check that with the Immigration folks just in case).


Yes, visa-run to Seoul is now a thing of the past as you can enter Japan on a temporary visitor permit (given on landing), valid initially for 90 days for British citizens, and on getting your COE, you can go to the Tokyo Immigration Bureau and convert your permit to the one for employment.
Immigration Procedures Guidebook


----------



## timcuk

Thanks for the info.

I also had the last bit confirmed by our immigration firm:



> "It is possible (to be in Japan on temp visa and convert to work visa) but I didn't suggest it because it is not recommended as recently the immigration bureau doesn't encourage it too much. If you will be travelling out of Japan then it would be best to get the visa outside of Japan.
> 
> However, if you wish to proceed with the Change of status you must be in Japan on the date that your COE is approved. Furthermore, there will be an additional processing time of 2 weeks for the change of status and additional fees will apply as well."


Need to think what to do, it might just be easier to be patient and wait in the UK for the COE, but at least I know the options now...


----------



## Joppa

timcuk said:


> Need to think what to do, it might just be easier to be patient and wait in the UK for the COE, but at least I know the options now...


Additional fee is 4,000 yen, payable with revenue stamps.


----------



## timcuk

> Additional fee is 4,000 yen, payable with revenue stamps.


Thanks



> you must be in Japan on the date that your COE is approved


I'm asking our immigration team, but do you know what this means? Say my COE got approved the day before my flight out, would that mean I would then need to stay in the UK and complete the process before going to Japan?


----------

